# HTC Rhyme shut down issues.



## Hypercaine (May 12, 2012)

Ok, so my friend got HTC Rhyme, 2 year contract and all that. The phone worked fine for about a week, when it started having random shut-downs. She sent the phone to an official HTC repair shop, it was there for about a 20 days, and they returned it, stating that they couldn't find any of the issues she reported (random shut-downs, overheating problems, bad responsiveness, and stuff like that). But, they "put the phone under serious work load to test things mentioned". They reflashed the RUU.
2 week later, the phone has the same issues. We take it again, this time with a specific request that they change the complete motherboard, with the CPU, camera server, NAND, etc. She got the phone about a week ago, and it still has the same shut down issues. Should we request a new phone, or is there any other solution. And, does anybody here know, what could be the trigger for this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The best thing you can do is tell them "this phone is obviously a defect. can I get a replacement?"


----------



## Hypercaine (May 12, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> The best thing you can do is tell them "this phone is obviously a defect. can I get a replacement?"


Will try to do that, cause they said something like she can't get it replaced now or something. Contract issues...

Thanks anyway.

Cheers


----------

